# Suche Wago-750er-Komponenten



## Andy082 (26 März 2010)

http://www.cshare.de/file/7111323cc9ffdd9bf85ce8a3755cbf56/WAGO+-+Geb%E4udesteuerung?tags=WAGO+-+Geb%E4udesteuerung&lang=de

Bitte einfach vorhandene Komponenten hier anbieten.
Würde alle Teile gerne aus einer Hand kaufen um die Versandkosten niedrig zu halten.
Neu oder gebraucht egal, solange diese 100%ig funktionieren!

Vorerst mal danke!


Andy


----------



## Controllfreak (31 März 2010)

750-842 und RTC-Modul, warum nicht gleich den 750-841?


----------



## Andy082 (31 März 2010)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber die 750 841er hat zwar eine integrierte Echtzeituhr, aber ohne Sommer/Winterumstellung.

Mit dem RTC-Modul bin ich bei der Uhrzeit immer UTD und ich kann mir das Nachstellen der Uhrzeit sparen.


----------



## Controllfreak (31 März 2010)

Die Sommer-Winterzeitumstellung kannst Du im CoDeSys machen. Es gibt eine Daylight saving lib.


----------



## Andy082 (31 März 2010)

Was kostet denn ein RTC-Modul im Schnitt?
Hab momentan nur meine Preis/Rabattliste von 2005 neben mir liegen und da gibt's das RTC noch nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2010)

Der 750-842 ist der Controller mit der alten 16-Bit Version, da würde ich die knapp 100 Euro (Liste) mehr investieren für den zeitgemäßeren 750-841. Der aktualisiert die Uhrzeit mit dem Internet, Sommerzeitumschaltung ist mit einer selbstgeschriebenen Funktion auch kein Problem.


----------

